# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Russian Olympic Clothing

## ut&amp;#246;rk

I didn't know where to put this, but this seemed in the general idea here it goes- I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a place in Russia where they would be selling the clothing that the Russian athletes wore during the 2006 Winter Games in Turino earlier this year because I absolutely loved the outfits they had on, and would honestly like to see if there would be any way to buy them since fall/winter is coming ever faster. Thanks A lot   ::

----------


## Бармалей

OK, I swear this question has been asked before. Where'd it go...? 
EDIT: I can't find the post now. I think it may have been by the manufacturer's name. And I think they found out that it was ridiculously expensive.

----------


## marrieX

How do you become an official olympic artist? I see a lot of artists who have become official olympic artists, but no explanation of the process, guidelines or requirements.

----------

